# MTV brings back Beavis and Butthead



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Beavis & Butthead are coming back ! Oh I used to love that show.I can't wait.

Yeah Yeah !!!

http://www.nypost.com/p/entertainment/tv/they_re_back_PZVN8lcKHQYVIYx3xAJRtM


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

YES!


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

It's been 10+ years since the original show. While the new show is suppose to fundamentally the same as the original, it will be interesting to see how well accepted this new version is


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

<beavis voice>heh heh heh heh cool! heh heh heh heh</beavis voice>


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

Wonder if they will still be making fun of music videos... since MTV no longer plays music videos...

That was my favorite part of the show.


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

Awesome news -- another reason to live! Perhaps Mike Judge will officially release the whole series this time without director cuts.


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

DavidMi said:


> Wonder if they will still be making fun of music videos... since MTV no longer plays music videos...
> 
> That was my favorite part of the show.


Yes they will! Same format...they haven't aged.. it should even be funnier critiquing today's garbage music.


----------



## JEDI007 (Oct 18, 2007)

I hope it's in HD.


----------



## Bluto17 (Jan 31, 2007)

This pleases me.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The boys are back.... 

Heaven help us all... :lol:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

A great show, I’m looking forward to their new adventures 
BTW Netflix has the older seasons up in the view instantly part for your Roku and other devices


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Got a match? Yeah my butt ... and ... your butt. heh heh

I remember when the movie came out, I won tickets on the radio to the midnight sneek peek. My dad was kinda upset once we saw it, I was just a little kid! It was great!

EDIT: I was only 10 years old! Aweseome. :lol:


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm hearing Beavis & Butthead are looking to still join Todd's gang! :lol: Let's hope Principal Mcdicker, Mr. Van Driessen, Coach Buzzcut and Tom Anderson are all still around.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Outstanding! Series Link!


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I thought i would be the only one happy to hear this was coming back, looks like I was wrong!


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

davemayo said:


> Outstanding! Series Link!


http://www.nypost.com/p/entertainment/tv/they_re_back_PZVN8lcKHQYVIYx3xAJRtM


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

With the FCC's retarded censorship rules recently struck down by the courts, the sky's the limit for B&B -- or, mebbe the other way around! Can you say "uncut and unedited?"


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Fartknocker!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

When does it start I wonder?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Nick said:


> With the FCC's retarded censorship rules recently struck down by the courts, the sky's the limit for B&B -- or, mebbe the other way around! Can you say "uncut and unedited?"


MTV was never constrained by broadcast TV indecency regulations.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

"Fire! Fire!"


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm so excited, I need: "MORE TP FOR MY BUNGHOLE"


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I am the great cornholieo! Are you threatening me?!


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

matt1124 said:


> I am the great cornholieo! Are you threatening me?!












:lol::lol:


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Glad to hear Mike Judge will still be involved. :up:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Those guys may seem a bit tame compared to some of the more recent stuff I've been seeing...


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Maybe they'll be new and improved ? <lol>


----------



## Agent_09 (Jan 7, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Those guys may seem a bit tame compared to some of the more recent stuff I've been seeing...


they may be tame now looking back compared to today, but back then beavis and butthead were the most shocking thing on tv. I look forward to their return to see what they have in store for the new millenium.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow these reponses are frightening! 
Guess I am getting old! Have fun guys.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

Can't wait! Hopefully they stick to what worked back in the 90s.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

when does it start!!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Why does it start?!?!?!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Whoo hoo, two more days!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Got my DBStalk TV shows reminder yesterday and season passed it


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Series Link setup here too!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I remember watching this show many years ago and now with two young kids, I think I'll pass this time around. That's all I need is my 5 year old watching Dad's new cartoon on the list.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

It is tonight.

Great article here on the show: http://www.cartoonbrew.com/ideas-commentary/how-beavis-saved-my-life-by-john-andrews.html


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

I never really got into the show back in the day, watching only occasionally if I was flipping channels and it was on, although I did buy the DVD ver. of the movie and loved it.

I laughed pretty much the entire show last night.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

I need more TP please for my bunghole


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Entirely dissapointed.

4:3 ratio.
Recycled clips from the orignal 90's show.

Come on...really? 

South Park can crank out a new episode in under 7 days, in 16:9, HD without recycled clips. They spent how many months to make this crap.

To quote both Beavis & Butthead. "This sucks"


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Entirely dissapointed.
> 
> 4:3 ratio.
> Recycled clips from the orignal 90's show.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing, it's a shame. Maybe it will get better?


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

I dunno about you guys but I loved it. Felt just like the mid-90s. Perfect. I laughed out loud quite a few times. And that Skrillex video was sick. Would never have known about it, but now playing it on YouTube over and over. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

CALL 911!






Liked it even more than the original ep's. Hope they have the Hank Hill neighbor character in this version, he is one of the few I have not seen in any of the previews yet.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

B&B were bagging "The Jersey Shore." That's recent enough for me.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Hope they have the Hank Hill neighbor character in this version, he is one of the few I have not seen in any of the previews yet.


That's Mr. Anderson. He was in one of the previews, like this one:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Entirely dissapointed.
> 
> 4:3 ratio.
> Recycled clips from the orignal 90's show.
> ...


I remember reading that the first few episodes would use old clips because of the rush MTV put on them to get new episodes and eventually they would all be 16:9 HD. Also remember MTV is trying to do this "on the cheap" so that's probably another reason why they are recycling clips. I personally think they did a great job finding old clips that would match up to the new audio so it didn't look like an Asian movie dubbed in English.

The only scenes that were recycled were the ones during videos, or when they made fun of jersey shore. The storylines were brand new clips.

I personally don't care if the re-use clips as long as it is still funny and this week's episode was hilarious.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

It _was_ *funny*. Old clips, new clips, SD or HD, keep them coming!


----------

